# How do you hook a mistking system directly to an RO system?



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

How do you hook a mistking directly up to a RO system?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

not sure that is possible, the misting system will suck up water faster then the RO system can produce it usually, you will need a reservoir, you can hook up the misting system to the reservoir and the RO system on auto top off system to refill the valve when it falls below a certain level.


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

It has a metal resevoir and the automatically fills but it supposedly pressureized so I'm not sure if I drill it that it will work


----------



## jon (Mar 12, 2008)

By "metal reservoir" do you mean a pressure tank?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

I think I'm just going of what a lowes guy was telling me. I swear I had seen instruction somewhere to do this


----------



## sly fox (Nov 26, 2009)

the gph of the ro unit would have to be in excess of what the mist king draws or as said before youd use a reservoir with the ro unit on auto top off


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Where can I buy the stuff to do a top off valve and are their any instructions anywhere to do it thanks for your help


----------



## Tommy24 (Jan 13, 2008)

Water Garden Plumbing Supplies: Pond Auto Top-Off

Try this


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

So long as your R/O system has a decent sized holding tank - you can do it. You'll need an electrically activated switch. It's important to get one that's normally off. 24VDC would be able to share the same power source as most misting pumps, which is nice.










Home Line --> R/O System --> R/O reservoir --> E-Valve --> Pump --> Misters

If your R/O system doesn't have a R/O reservoir - you can make one but you'll need a UV Sterilizer and an auto-shutoff valve to keep things safe & simple.


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

Lol Brien... What are you doing now...


----------



## jpstod (Sep 8, 2005)

MeiKVR6 said:


> If your R/O system doesn't have a R/O reservoir - you can make one but you'll need a UV Sterilizer and an auto-shutoff valve to keep things safe & simple.


Why do you feel that you will need a UV Sterilizer?


----------



## Brien (Aug 27, 2009)

Where can I but that switch and what r/o system would you recommend ?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's one....












here's the OG thread:

90 Gallon Vivarium - Pic Heavy - Orchid Board - Most Complete Orchid Forum on the web !


hope that helps...


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

The common way is to use a tank and a float to stop the incoming water. People have used trash cans, fish tanks, rubber maid containers. Only caution is to make sure it can hold the water as there have also been a few reports of the chosen containers failing.
I use a 5-gal container used for camping which I then added the float to by cutting the side with a utility knife. One of the easiest maybe a 10gal tank with a piece of glass on top to keep dust and etc out. You can then drill the lid for the outgoing water and the side for a float.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

jpstod said:


> Why do you feel that you will need a UV Sterilizer?


It's not as important if the holding tank does not allow light to hit the water and you are using black water lines... Otherwise bacteria & algae can build up VERY fast in pure R/O water.

edit: Not to say that bacteria & algae 100% WILL form in a clear tank with no UV sterilizer - but it's not worth the risk imo.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Ideal setup is to rig the RO tank directly into the misting system. One trick however. The RO tank is pressurized and will push water through the pump. The pump does not act as a valve. To rig the RO to the misting system is simple. I don't have any valves at the moment, but you can get one here

Then all you do, is you put that valve in between the pump intake and RO tank. You have to make sure you plug in the valve and the pump into the timer (plug both into power bar/extension and then plug that into the timer). This way when pump comes on, the valve opens up and lets water in from the RO tank. Life is good, you'll then have a totally closed system with no contaminants entering anywhere. It's really the ideal setup. YOu never have to add water to it either, since the RO tank refills itself. I will have valves to do this in about a month or so.


----------

